

Mail Pilot announces public beta - alexobenauer
http://www.mailpilot.co/

======
jph
Mail Pilot is excellent. I helped fund it as one of many people on
Kickastarter, and I'm so pleased with Alex and Josh.

The fundamental insight is that mail is essentially an inbound task list, and
to help you field these tasks as smoothly as possible. It's a big time-saving
improvement over Gmail labels and Outlook folders.

Working on mobile is especially good, with iOS and Android apps. I have an
iPhone and Nexus, so it's great to be cross-platform.

Kudos to the team!

------
milesskorpen
This sounds awful (even though the product looks slick): The problem with
email is that people use it as a to-do list which anyone can add things to.
I'm constantly struggling to move _away_ from using my inbox for this very
purpose — why empower it?!

(I'd also note that Outlook has very similar (less pretty) features built in
too.)

~~~
jph
Yes, we're all constantly struggling with email because mail clients aren't
built for triage or tracking. Mail Pilot changes this.

I do everything I can to use dedicated task tools like Asana, Basecamp, Do,
etc. yet I still get dozens of emails daily from a wide range of business
contacts and I need to manage these. Mail Pilot is great for these because
it's lightweight, fast, and works with everyone who emails me.

------
pdenya
Launching Summer 2012?

This looks really interesting but I'm not sure how much I'd enjoy using it day
to day. Having the 'review in the future' type of features integrated into a
standard mail client would be nice though. That said, if this handles high
quantities of messages better/faster than mail.app or sparrow i'll definitely
use it just for the speed improvement.

~~~
jph
Right. In Mail Pilot, one of the best features is to mark an email as
"Complete/Incomplete". This lets you quickly read an email and still track
that you want to return to it later because you want to do something for it.

------
epo
"The apps are free but the service is paid for." Is there any useful
functionality in the apps which doesn't rely on the paid-for service?

------
pjzedalis
Looks cool. I personally use my inbox as a pseudo-task list or ongoing task
list most of the time. That being said you run into the issue of tasks that
aren't emails. Do you email yourself? Create a new task that is an email? Do
you create a task that only lives in the application and therefore not synced
with your devices?

------
gcv
Just curious: doesn't anyone still get emails which are more social and
thinking in nature, and not tasks? Like (gasp) paper letters? Has everyone
moved to Facebook messages for this purpose?

~~~
JoelMarsh
I do, too.

Unfortunately, the thing I am usually supposed "to do" with an email is reply
to it, in which case, what I actually need is a better way to keep track of my
emails overall, and a faster, simpler way to be a part of the conversation. A
literal "to do list" solution seems like it would simplify manual sorting,
which is treating the symptom, not the cause.

Or maybe that's just me.

------
oatmealsnap
Sounds cool, I'll be interested to see try it out on launch.

Are you using Titanium? Wunderkit ran into a lot of trouble, i believe, partly
due to using Titanium.

------
cowsaysoink
I can't find the open beta part or more information about linux but I hope
they didn't use adobe air and still think it is compatible with linux.

------
toyg
I'll come back when they support Exchange via https.

